# Benadryl Dosage



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

In a different thread I mentioned that I have a couple of 12-14 week old Nigerian does that are coughing......no snotty noses though, just a cough like they are trying to clear their throats.

Someone suggested trying Benadryl to see if that worked for them.....does anyone know the dosage and how often?

Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its 5 cc per kids and 15-20 cc for adults


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## Brittchick (Aug 11, 2013)

To jump in on this thread.....do you give them adult or children's benadrly? Also, the liquid or crushed pills? Thank you!


----------

